# String Quartet Draft



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys. I have below the exposition of a classical style string quartet.

https://musescore.com/user/267236/scores/682696

Help and guidance, at both a micro and a macro level, would be highly instructive.

Thanks for the help


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Did you add more passing tones in the interior voices from last time in the first bit, and some more motion in the bass? I like the major minor contrast in the second thematic section of the first 'mvt.' You may have inspired me to try my own string quartet. Also, the partial return of the first theme in the 2nd bit, is nice especially since you do some transformation of it. Interesting modulation experiments in that 2nd bit too.

It doesn't sound like a derivative sort of pastiche idea in the works, it sounds like an attempt at synthesis of your own understanding of how music works, which is really excellent. 

Keep at it! Do you have particular parts that concern you?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations, this is a major improvement from the last draft I saw. There's more rhythmic/melodic interest and fewer rough spots.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job, in my humble opinion that inner gesture that starts on measure 5 should be imitated by the cello in measure 8. From a logical point of view, these running 8th notes add excitement and buildup to the work - having them suddenly vanish really breaks up the flow of the work, and gives the impression that they are just filler, rather than an important development of the work at this point in texture and intensity. 

I'm not saying you need to build up to a giant climax, but a few more imitations of this figure in the bass and in the 1st violin with a small crescendo would really propel the piece forward another 4 or 5 measures or so. I recall both Schubert and Beethoven did this, later doubling the figure in all voices to present the next subject material of their quartets - you may want to use that as a guide.

Keep at it, would be interesting to see a movement finished


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Igneous01 said:


> Nice job, in my humble opinion that inner gesture that starts on measure 5 should be imitated by the cello in measure 8. From a logical point of view, these running 8th notes add excitement and buildup to the work - having them suddenly vanish really breaks up the flow of the work, and gives the impression that they are just filler, rather than an important development of the work at this point in texture and intensity.
> 
> I'm not saying you need to build up to a giant climax, but a few more imitations of this figure in the bass and in the 1st violin with a small crescendo would really propel the piece forward another 4 or 5 measures or so. I recall both Schubert and Beethoven did this, later doubling the figure in all voices to present the next subject material of their quartets - you may want to use that as a guide.
> 
> Keep at it, would be interesting to see a movement finished


This is extremely helpful Igneous. I will have that 8th note gesture more incorporated throughout the piece. I will imitate it in the cello in measure 8 definitely, and think about other spots I can place it to make it an important motif. At the very least I will have it in the development section, and I will put it in a few more spots in the exposition as well. I was actually inspired to use this from the first movement of Brahms's string quartet 1, which I will look at in more detail.

It's good to see you on the forum BTW


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I was listening and my mom said 'who is the composer? I like it!'


----------

